# Building an electric trail bike/enduro



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bodoe said:


> Hi, I'm new here and this is my first post. Thought I present my project and also aks a few questions.
> 
> In short detail the bike is based on a Kawasaki KX250 -91 and is going to be fitted with the following parts.
> 
> ...


 
Go to the Alltrax Web site document section of their customer support page http://www.alltraxinc.com/Doc_Depot.html. Download and read everthing for the 7245 and read it. Then download their software. The Alltrax will use just abour any throttle. But You Have To Set It Through Software To Recognize What You Have.

Their document section contains contains wiring diagrams to show you how to hook up whatever type of throttle you have.

You will have to check with the suppiler on the twist grip to find out what it is, there are any number of variations available in the EV world.

BE SURE OF WHAT YOU INSTALL AND HOW YOU INSTALL IT BEFORE YOU APPLY VOLTAGE, OR YOU MIGHT LET THE MAGIC SMOKE OUT OF YOUR CONTROLER.


----------



## Bodoe (Dec 1, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> Go to the Alltrax Web site document section of their customer support page http://www.alltraxinc.com/Doc_Depot.html. Download and read everthing for the 7245 and read it. Then download their software. The Alltrax will use just abour any throttle. But You Have To Set It Through Software To Recognize What You Have.
> 
> Their document section contains contains wiring diagrams to show you how to hook up whatever type of throttle you have.
> 
> ...


I have already read everything I could find regarding my controller from the manufacturers homepage. I have only found one wiring diagram showing how to connect the throttle but of course it does not seem to apply to my throttle. http://www.alltraxinc.com/files/Doc100-081-A_DWG-AXE-PermMag-no-Rev-wire-dia.pdf What is "foot-switch" suppose to represent?


I'm still accepting any help regarding how to find out what kind of trottle I have and what the appropriate setting in the controller it represents. Alltrax supports the following throttle types:

0-5k
5k-0
0-5V
EZ-GO inductive (ITS)
Yamaha 0-1K
Taylor-Dunn 6-10.5V
Clubcar 5K-0, 3-wire


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

Got a multimeter? If so, check the resistance across the red and black wires. If it's high, or infinite, it's probably a hall-sensor throttle. Then you just need to check with Alltrax to be sure how to connect it if it doesn't specify in the manual.

If it is a hall sensor, it probably runs on 5V, and is wired red-5V, black-ground, green-throttle signal. The throttle signal probably does not go from zero to 5V, but could be quite a number of different possibilities. Most likely would go from 2.5V up to something below 5V, but could even go from 2.5V *down* to something above 0V. The one I had off a Scoot'N'Go went from 2.5V to about 3V (before it disintegrated due to crappy plastic manufacturing and age).

The Alltrax will have to be programmable for this throttle's particular output.
________
Zoloft Lawsuit Settlements


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Hej Bodoe

I understand you're doing the conversion on a tight budget, hence the throttle from the junk scooter, but for safety's sake I would consider either buying a decent quality throttle or building your own with a decent 0-5 kohm potentiometer.

The one off the scooter is probably a hall sensor throttle (0-5V), which is fine, but from past experience I'd guess the quality is not very good, and you really don't want an unreliable throttle on a motorcycle.

If you still have the original throttle and cable from the bike it would be fairly easy to attach it to an arm on a rotary potentiometer and fit a couple of springs (second one for redundancy) to give it a smooth action.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bodoe said:


> I have already read everything I could find regarding my controller from the manufacturers homepage. I have only found one wiring diagram showing how to connect the throttle but of course it does not seem to apply to my throttle. http://www.alltraxinc.com/files/Doc100-081-A_DWG-AXE-PermMag-no-Rev-wire-dia.pdf What is "foot-switch" suppose to represent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good you've read everthing and now your asking questions, Great Start. 

I didn't, thats why I stress doing that.

In the wiring diagram you looked at shows there are two terminals for you to hook up a throttle #2 and #3 

All throttles that Alltrax can accept must put their control signal into those two terminals. The problem you are faceing is deciding what signal your throttle is putting out of what wires so you can set the controller. Be aware their is some weird stuff out there.

Take my word for it, BE SURE what it is (please don't ask me how I know this). The only way to be sure is contact the throttle supplier and get the documentation. If you can't find out that way, then post pictures in some of the other forums and maybe someone can identify it that way. 

*If all else fails throw it away and buy something you know is right and will work.* 

Hand throttles are cheaper then Controllers. I have seen hand throttles ranging in price from $20.00 to hundreds. Rember you get what you pay for. 

If you are going to buy, ask Alltrax if they recommend something, They are good people and will help you.

The foot switch (generally a mirco switch) you were asking about is part of what is called by most EV people, a pot box (a throttle). 

A Curtis PB6 is an example (about $75.00 to $120.00). The foot switch is included in some but not all pot boxes and is used to switch on (engage) the main contactor before the throttle is applied. e.g. the first movement of the throttle powers the main contactor (your Tyco in this case). Some pot boxes also have a full throttle switch.

It is not a requirement, some people like it and consider it a safer way to wire. Others (like me) hate the sound of the contactor clacking away evey time you start and stop. 

Then there are others who are really safety minded and use it to control one of two main contactors (kind of belt and suspenders types) one is turned on by the KSI (key) switch the other by the foot switch. 

I have never seen this type of awitch in a hand throttle but that doesn't mean there is not one out there. Another possible path for you, is to buy a standard pot box and operate it using a standard motorcycle cable type hand throttle.

Hope this helps to get you on the right track.

Read, read ,read, study and study more and then ask questions, the people on these forums will help. The only stupid question is the one you DIDN'T ask.

Good luck with your build.


----------



## 85bmw528edude (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a 92 KX 250, I am going to do a similar project with. Alltrax controller , Perm 132 motor, 48 volts, Magura throttle. Might be a fun project!


----------

